# Camo



## decoy23 (May 28, 2011)

What is your favorite camo to hunt geese and ducks around ND. I know the main key is to stay still. But if you had to pick one which one would it be


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

I would say the "Goose Suit" is the only way to go.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if your in a blind they can't see the camo.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

A few years ago I returned a Finisher blind (Natgear) for a guy because it was "the wrong color camo". He then proceeded to tell me that everyone that had Shadowgrass blinds in his group were limiting out. 

Umm... hoookay... :eyeroll:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I like duck blind just because it is lighter grasses, Max 4 is just so dark.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Just stuble up your blind with natural camo, like grass, corn stalks, wheat stubble, etc.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Favorite camo? DIRT BROWN with stubble on top. I have 2 camo and 2 field khaki blinds and you couldn't tell the difference once their all stubbled up. I hunted with some guys that actually beat me to one of my hotter spots last early season and not a single one of them (5 guys) had done a single thing done to their FA Proguides...no mudding, painting, stubble, NOTHING. My blinds are all spray paint misted and stubbled religeously and I even offered to let 2 of them use my other two blinds I had in the trailer. Should have just hunted down the property further as every friggin flock I worked flared over the blinds. These guys had no clue at all.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I would buy black blinds if i could. You can always make a dark blind brighter because you can use the stubble in the field that is making the field light colored. Now trying to make a bright yellow blind dark in a black field...that is a lot of work. 
Point is i prefer the darkest colored camo's.


----------



## decoy23 (May 28, 2011)

sorry guys i shouldve been more specific but i meant for clothing when your hunting outside the blind.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

decoy23 said:


> sorry guys i shouldve been more specific but i meant for clothing when your hunting outside the blind.


Then in that case...anything that matches the surroundings I intend to hunt, be it timber, reeds, snow, etc..


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

KW-1 for the early season and duck blind or Max4 has the season gets later.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

KW-1 or Duckblind camo seems to blend well i think


----------

